# before and after



## gsxraddict (Mar 25, 2010)

I got my trailer sandblasted, primed and painted. $90 in upgrades total; but I still have to do the lighting.

The pictures don't even do it justice, it looks amazing in person, like a new trailer.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 25, 2010)

It does look like a new trailer =D> Did you paint it, or the shop who blasted it?


----------



## gsxraddict (Mar 25, 2010)

The shop blasted it for $75, I painted it using Rustoleam Satin. The paint went on great and left no blochy spots, and seems to hold up.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 25, 2010)

that looks awesome... amazing what the best prep work can do for a paint job


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 25, 2010)

gsxraddict said:


> The shop blasted it for $75, I painted it using Rustoleam Satin. The paint went on great and left no blochy spots, and seems to hold up.


Well, it looks great. Nice job gsxr.


----------



## G3_Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

Great job! =D> That looks like a totally different trailer.


----------



## Jim (Mar 26, 2010)

Nice job! =D>


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Mar 28, 2010)

Wow that looks great... especially in comparison with the original


----------



## Brine (Mar 28, 2010)

=D>


----------

